# Squirrels Chewing Car Wires



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Not cheap and involves some labor to install. Cheaper than building a garage or replacing a vehicles factory wring harnesses with OEM replacements harness, IF they can still be purchased. . JMO though. Good Luck. 

https://www.electriduct.com/Bentley-Harris-ConvoShield.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer trap and release. Some may find it offensive where I release and their physical condition at the time of release.:wink2:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

IMO, traps, and all the other bag o' tricks one can read about to totally control outdoor mice, isn't going to happen. All it takes is just one mouse to avoid the traps, the owner forget to replenish the smelly things, noisy things put out to rid the mice. 

And the one mouse that avoids all the deterrents can eat through a $500-1000 main wring harness while maybe even wiping out the vehicles computer when it shorts out. So IMO, its best to either put the vehicle in a garage or protect the harness mechanically. 


Actually the best way IMO, is to shoot all the tree rats with a pellet rifle and they will stop coming to his property and will not come back for a long time. But that cannot happen unless the OP lives in the country where its private.... on some acreage.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... D-con,.......


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You might get a few of your lady's hosiery, that have developed a snag, and been discarded, and fill the good part with hair clippings that you get from a local hair salon / barber, and make a hanging bag of hair, to repel the squirrels, it stinks to them, but is normal to humans.

Of course any auto technician will have to ask you, " what's with the bags of hair?".

But if you don't mind answering once in a while. 

I used to have a problem with field mice eating Spark Plug Wires, but solved the problem, this way.



ED


----------



## JBG420 (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in the woods, 25 acres. A harage is not a viable option at this point. Pellets are fine, when I have the time to sit and hunt. But id like a more long term solution. Guess im wrapping wires...


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

JBG, A woman I know had a similar problem but she was storing bird seed in her trunk. What do you thing is attracting them. They aren't coming just for your wires. What do you think is attracting them?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've had to protect my house from squirrels and catch and dispose of, either release or terminate, has been very effective. But it is an ongoing process as new critters move in each year. I like Ed's hair bag idea, better than coyote urine.

Bud


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

"What is attracting them" is a fair question but it could be as simple as shelter or warmth. Why they chew on anything that isn't food is a bit baffling - I would sure like to know why one ate the dirty, fuel-infused plastic gas cap on my lawnmower - but they are rodents and they have to chew because their incisors are continually growing. Maybe the wires (or my gas cap) are convenient to where they are sleeping, traveling, etc. Who knows.
I've heard from several sources that the hair-in-a-bag trick really does work, but it has to be un-dyed hair which is most often male hair. Most female hair these days is too chemically infused and has lost whatever deterrent scent that critters don't like. My barber gives away lots in the fall.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Squirrels chew on wires to sharpen their chisel like teeth. This is why they should never be allowed in a homes attic. They will chew on the electrical cables (Romex) running through the attic .


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Squirrels chew on wires to sharpen their chisel like teeth.


Why just the OP's wires?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> Why just the OP's wires?



He may be driving a PU truck they just do not like.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If the truck is a daily driver it may not be squirrels and I've never known a squirrel to roost under the truck hood at night, but I probably haven seen it all.

When gasoline was about 5 bucks/gallon mechanics reported gas guzzling vehicles nearly made them a living because of rodents preferring those that set for weeks while the driver 4 banger didn't provide any wiring harness maintenance.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If the truck is a daily driver it may not be squirrels and I've never known a squirrel to roost under the truck hood at night, but I probably haven seen it all.
> 
> When gasoline was about 5 bucks/gallon mechanics reported gas guzzling vehicles nearly made them a living because of rodents preferring those that set for weeks while the driver 4 banger didn't provide any wiring harness maintenance.



Back when I had a company car my truck pretty much sat from Monday to Friday. I never had any wires chewed but the first winter I found seed caches in several places under the hood and 'somebody' pretty much destroyed the sound-deadening pad on the underside of the hood. Further back, I recall old-style air filter housings being packed with nests or caches on cars that had been sitting a lot.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I guess you are sure it is squirrels rather than rats. I have had the problem with rats sharpening their teeth on hard plastic and rubber on vehicles. Sachet bags of mothballs placed in the engine compartment seemed to be the best deterrent. Smell isn't that bad.

If it is rats use Rat-X pellets around the truck. It is a non second generation poisoning way of ridding mice and rats. Place the pellets in a shallow bowl or jar cap and let them enjoy it. It will cause them to fail to take on water and dehydrate and die. It is not poison, just corn meal and wheat gluten and it works.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Good tip on using non-secondary poison Chandler. Outside poisoned rodents while still sickly, can be picked up by one my favorite predator birds and then the bird ingests the poison. Or any other animal for that matter, wanting to eat a rodent.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> ...Of course any auto technician will have to ask you, " what's with the bags of hair?"...



Throw in a few headless Barbie dolls, a ski mask, and some rope. That'll make him wonder.
:surprise:


----------

